# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  Using ghrp 2/ cjc 1295 dac with mod grf 1-29, any added benefit?

## sm1dd0g

Hey guys, new to this forum I've been on cycle of ghrp2 With mod gf 1-29 at x3 shots, upon waking pwo and pre bed at 100mcg mod gf, 150-200mcg ghrp2 for around 2 months, slow but steady progress gained around 2kgs of lean muscle with improved body composition. The last 2 weeks I've added cjc 1295 dac at 1mg a week split into 2 shots, I've kept using the ghrp2 still 3x a day at the same times and doses but only use mod gf 1-29 pwo and say every second day pre bed, so my question is this, does using cjc 1295 dac have any added benefit with the other peps or is it a waste? I do feel an extra surge when I pinn ghrp2 and the mod gf 1-29 but don't know how effective it is, haven't found much on using mod gf with cjc dac so does anyone have any knowledge on this? Any help would be appreciated cheers

----------

